# Mysteriöse Glückskarte



## Æxodus (11. Januar 2011)

Tun Gach

Wie ihr dem Thementitel entnehmen könnt geht es hier um die 5k Glückskarte die man ja aus den Mysteriösen Glückskarten bekommen kann.

Jetzt wollt ich euch mal fragen, wieviele Glückskarten ihr im Durchschnitt (oder auch genau wer es genau weiss) herstellen musstet um die 5k Karte zu bekommen. Klar es ist ne Glückssache, trotzdem interessiert es mich wieviele Karten es bei den meisten Leuten waren. Hierbei appelliere ich natürlich an eure Ehrlichkeit diesbezüglich 

Ich hab bis jetzt an die 400 Karten hergestellt und die höchste die ich bis jetzt bekommen habe war die 20g Glückskarte. Welche war eure höchste wenn es bis jetzt noch nicht die 5k Karte war?

Danke und 

Mfg Æxo


----------



## Orgoron (11. Januar 2011)

Find ich genial Blizz macht sich einfach mal nen Spass und genug Leute springen darauf an.

Das ganze wird sich nie lohnen.

Aber wie heisst es so schön: " Jeden Morgen steht ein dummer auf !"


----------



## Virikas (11. Januar 2011)

Hab grob 400 Karten hergestellt, aber das auch nur wegen den Glückskeksen. Ist einfach leichter als Tiefseeweisenfisch farmen 

Höchste Karte bisher 50g aus dem Glückskeks.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. Januar 2011)

das ist puresglück, selbst mit 1k karten kansnt nocht erwarten eins zu haben.

hatten gestern die erste 5k karte bei uns im raid, war glaube keks nr 19 bei ihr


----------



## Xergart (13. Januar 2011)

wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst und 100% gewinn machen magst: verkauf die karten ungebraucht.

ich verkauf die karten bei mir auf dem server für 40-100g pro karte und ja es gibt genug leute die es kaufen. es lohnt sich sogar bei uns die tinte im ah kaufen (kostet da 20-30g), dann die karte zu craften und zu vk, also das ist zur zeit meiner meinung nach die "beste" gold quelle


----------



## MoccaCafee (13. Januar 2011)

Gut dass das keine echtes Geld kostet sonst wären die meisten pleite.So zu sagen ein Suchtfaktor Spiel in einem Spiel mit Suchtfaktor.
(Ist nicht böse gemeine ich spiels ja selbst


----------



## Vandesan (28. Januar 2011)

Ich habe auch positive Erfahrungen damit gemacht , die Mysteriösen Karten ungebraucht zu verkaufen lohnt sich mehr.
Man kann auch meinem server zwar nicht viel dafür verlangen aber meißt mehr als die Karte gebracht hätte


----------



## Arokhski (2. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß, ich weiß. Der Beitrag ist alt...

Aber bei dieser Menge, die ich eben hergestellt hab um sie mal statistisch zu erfassen, will ich euch das Ergebnis nicht vorenthalten:

Vorweg: Ich mag Statistik. Also nich über die Zahlen wundern... hatte nen Anfall... sozusagen... hat zwei Tage angedauert ^^ Einzige Kosten waren die Pergamente: 493 Gold, 50 Silber

Karten hergestellt: 1410
Stufe 1 Karten: 10 Silber, 756 Stück, 53,62%
Stufe 2 Karten: 50 Silber, 292 Stück, 20,71%
Stufe 3 Karten: 1 Gold, 223 Stück, 15,82%
Stufe 4 Karten: 5 Gold, 104 Stück, 7,38%
Stufe 5 Karten: 20 Gold, 27 Stück, 1,91%
Stufe 6 Karten: 50 Gold, 5 Stück, 0,35%
Stufe 7 Karten: 200 Gold, 3 Stück, 0,21%
Stufe 8 Karten: ?, 0 Stück, 0%

Das ergab beim Komplettverkauf einen Gesamtgewinn von 1861 Gold und 10 Silber. Na wenigstens kam was bei raus  Aber ab jetzt verkauf ich die unbenutzten Karten im AH...

Ganz ehrlich... wenn ich mir diese Dimension ansehe, die mich immerhin in kein Minus befördert hat durchs Selbstfarmen, dann glaube ich an ein Glücks-Skript...

Viel GLÜCK euch da draußen... naja. Vielleich klappt's ja nur im Zusammenhang mit einem Keks? 

Arokh

P.S.:
Nur die Sprüche auf den hohen Karten sind eigenartig:
"Hütet euch vor einem großen Nachtelfen mit einem blonden Stiefel."


----------



## Jackie251 (2. Februar 2012)

haben die was an den Preisen geändert oder wieso zahlst du für ein Pergament nur 35s?


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Februar 2012)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> haben die was an den Preisen geändert oder wieso zahlst du für ein Pergament nur 35s?




Ehrfürchtig vllt.?^^
+ Gildenbonus


----------



## Pararius (8. Februar 2012)

Arokhski schrieb:


> "Einzige Kosten waren die Pergamente: 493 Gold, 50 Silber"



Da musste ich doch wieder herzlich lachen.
Es würde mich zumindest arg wundern, wenn die 1410 Einheiten Schwarzfahltinte ohne das Aufwenden von Gold oder Zeit einfach so in deiner Tasche gelandet wären.

Wenn man mit grob 5 Tinte pro Stack Kräuter rechnet, dann sind das ca. 282 Stacks Kräuter, die wohl auch zu ihren günstigsten Zeiten zwischen 10g und 20g pro Stack gekostet haben. [1]
Wenn man die Tinte nicht für weniger im AH gefunden hat [2], liegen die Kosten pro hergestellter Karte immer noch bei mindestens 2g 35s.

Damit du - basierend auf deinem durchschnittlichen Erlös von ~1g 67s pro Karte auf einen "grünen Zweig" kommst, müssten die Kosten pro Karte geringer als diese ~1g 67s sein.
Wahrscheinlicher ist eher dass du pro Karte einen Wertverlust von etwa 68s pro Karte erlitten hast. (In der Summe etwa 960g Verlust)
---
Zurück zum Thema:
Da es keine Statistiken in angemessenen Größenordnungen gibt (100k - 10M Karten [3]), kann man nur Schätzungen anstellen was den Erwartungswert oder die Wahrscheinlichkeit eine bestimmte Karte zu bekommen angeht.

Geht man, basierend auf einigen Mittelgroßen Statistiken (10k Karten), von einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 0,04% - 0,05% aus eine 5000g Karte zu bekommen, dann ergibt sich folgendes:

Nach n Karten liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass eine 5000g Karte dabei war, bei x%
00026 - 01,00%
00264 - 10,00%
05756 - 90,00%
11511 - 99,00%
17266 - 99,90%
23022 - 99,99%

--- Fußnoten:
[1] 20er Stacks in größeren Mengen für um die 20g (+-5g) sehe ich häufiger, aber 20er Stacks für einen Kaufpreis um die 10g-12g50s sind in letzter Zeit doch selten geworden.
[2] Schwarzfahltinte in Mengen dieser Größe für unter 3g pro Stück zu finden, ist sicherlich nicht unmöglich, denn Unwissende gibt es immer, aber wohl doch eher die Seltenheit.
Zumal Tinte - verglichen mit Erzen, Kräutern oder Leder nicht gerade häufig / in großen Mengen verkauft wird.
[3] Bei kleineren Mengen haben einzelne 5000g Karten noch ein zu hohes Gewicht.


----------

